# Jack Bruce from the 1960s Rock Group "Cream", Dies at Age 71



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

RIP Jack Bruce, the days of listening to the Cream brings back good memories...http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/jack-bruce-bassist-from-1960s-band-cream-dead-at-71-1.2813087


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2014)

Cream was one of the first rock groups that I was introduced to by my brother - on his 8-track player. We'd go driving for a few hours and he'd blast the tunes until my ears folded over, but I gained an appreciation for Bruce, Baker and Clapton. 

RIP, Jack, and thanks.


----------



## oldman (Oct 26, 2014)

Another song from my memory of being in Vietnam.


----------

